# Easy trans application problem



## melmouse (Nov 8, 2012)

Has anyone used Pro World EasyTrans? (Custom). I have followed Proworlds instructions. (350 Degrees, medium pressure, 4-6seconds). All my shirts look "washed-out". Any advice?? 
Thanks so mucho!!


----------



## CenCal559 (Nov 28, 2011)

melmouse said:


> Has anyone used Pro World EasyTrans? (Custom). I have followed Proworlds instructions. (350 Degrees, medium pressure, 4-6seconds). All my shirts look "washed-out". Any advice??
> Thanks so mucho!!


Almost all my shirts were made with them check them out.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Are you doing a pre-press to heat your garment and platen?......Have you checked your temperature to see if it is correct?......Do you have enough pressure?....


----------



## PTCo (Dec 22, 2011)

Use temperature test strips to adjust your platen temp to the manufacturer's recommendation and pre-press your shirts to remove any moisture.


----------



## melmouse (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for tips! Yes I am pre-pressing. Is 3 seconds enough??
Where can I get Temp. test strips?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

melmouse said:


> Thanks for tips! Yes I am pre-pressing. Is 3 seconds enough??
> Where can I get Temp. test strips?


Nope.....

*What to do First*
Prior to beginning, press empty pad for 3 cycles of 15 seconds. Failure to preheat pad will cause insufficient heat and will damage first 3 transfers. 

After your lower pad is warm, 5 more seconds with a shirt in place will work.....


----------



## melmouse (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank You!! Will give it a shot!


----------

